# Is it possible to build a gaming laptop?



## AustinOA

For several months now, I have been thinking about, and doing some research for building a gaming computer. But it is not really possible for me any more to have both a laptop for work, and a desktop for gaming. So, the obvious solution then is to build a gaming laptop and my question is, can it be done?

1) I have never built a computer before (but I have reformatted and reloaded Windows many times), so how easy would it be for a beginner?

2) The space that is available to work with is obviously much more limited, so I am guessing that will be a big consideration when ordering parts?

3) http://www.build-gaming-computers.com/custom-gaming-computers.html provides what looks like a great guide for a gaming desktop with optimal builds for various budgets, and I am wondering how much of this can carry over to building a gaming laptop?

4) I guess, where should I start? Is the space such a concern that I would need to investigate cases first? What should I start looking at first?

I realize this may be a tall order, so I certainly appreciate any help I can get.
Thanks.


----------



## DMGrier

It is kind of impossible due to the fact that each laptop model has a custom mobo so it becomes to expensive so no one really does it.


----------



## wolfeking

AustinOA said:


> For several months now, I have been thinking about, and doing some research for building a gaming computer. But it is not really possible for me any more to have both a laptop for work, and a desktop for gaming. So, the obvious solution then is to build a gaming laptop and my question is, can it be done?
> 
> 1) I have never built a computer before (but I have reformatted and reloaded Windows many times), so how easy would it be for a beginner?
> 
> 2) The space that is available to work with is obviously much more limited, so I am guessing that will be a big consideration when ordering parts?
> 
> 3) http://www.build-gaming-computers.com/custom-gaming-computers.html provides what looks like a great guide for a gaming desktop with optimal builds for various budgets, and I am wondering how much of this can carry over to building a gaming laptop?
> 
> 4) I guess, where should I start? Is the space such a concern that I would need to investigate cases first? What should I start looking at first?
> 
> I realize this may be a tall order, so I certainly appreciate any help I can get.
> Thanks.


Can not be done by someone with limited experience. 

You can however custom spec you a great gaming laptop @ sager, Cyberpower, and several other sites. They all use the samebase design (whitebox) and just add components and software, sometimes a backplate (alienware).       Same Idea as your presenting.


----------



## AustinOA

wolfeking said:


> Can not be done by someone with limited experience.
> 
> You can however custom spec you a great gaming laptop @ sager, Cyberpower, and several other sites. They all use the samebase design (whitebox) and just add components and software, sometimes a backplate (alienware).       Same Idea as your presenting.



Hmmm... So this site seems to think that you could get a pretty good budget build of a desktop for under $700, I guess part of my question is will I be able to get a good build on a laptop for around that much?

Here's sort of what I was thinking (I realize this may seem... odd): Probably part of the reason that laptops are more expensive than just a basic desktop rig is because there is a screen, keyboard, and mouse attached. What if I could buy a really good gaming computer that was housed in a really crappy netbook-like machine and just hook up external mouse, keyboard, and HD moniter (which I already have) and that way don't need to spend money on those parts?

If I could buy a fairly small, budget laptop for about that price with

a) Intel Core i5 or better
i) What should I look for in a CPU? Can i5s and i7s be compared in GHz?
     ii) Which is more important, a good CPU, or a good GPU?​b) Corsair 2x 4GB DDR3 RAM or better
i) Should I worry about Dual-channel/Tri-channel RAM?​c) I would have gone with something like an ATI Radeon, but since the AMD buyout, can I still get that? Should I go NVIDIA?
i) On the more high-end notebooks at Sager, they have dual GPUs. Is that something that will be required for modern games on full detail?
     ii) The onboard RAM or cache or whatever, is that important to have a lot of?​d) Regular HDD, about 500GB maybe (I already have a 1TB external backup)
I am considering a RAID 0 (the non-mirrored RAID) for better performance. Worth it?​e) Blu-ray player/burner
i) I know this would add significantly to the price, so I may skip it, buy it separately, and see if I can put it in later. Good idea?​f) I have absolutely no clue about motherboards except that they have to be compatible with the stuff attached to them, so I am hoping whatever I get in the laptop will be fine.


So, I have looked at Sager, looked at Cyberpower, and basically don't see anything small and cheap that has good parts. Is there somewhere I can look to get this kind of machine?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## wolfeking

AustinOA said:


> Hmmm... So this site seems to think that you could get a pretty good budget build of a desktop for under $700, I guess part of my question is will I be able to get a good build on a laptop for around that much?


 your asking the impossible. Laptop parts are more expensive than desktop parts. Plain and simple, its due to the complex designing necessary to get them to work properly. 



> a) Intel Core i5 or better
> i) What should I look for in a CPU? Can i5s and i7s be compared in GHz?
> ii) Which is more important, a good CPU, or a good GPU?​


I5 and I7 are basically the same CPU, assuming they are both the Same Ghz rating, and same # of cores, the difference is usually down to HT vs nonHT or added instruction sets. 


> b) Corsair 2x 4GB DDR3 RAM or better
> i) Should I worry about Dual-channel/Tri-channel RAM?​


The main thing to look at is that your memory is compatible with your CPU. you wont be using trichannel with the 2*** series i5 and i7 CPUs. Dual channel will be just fine, and anything over 4Gb is fine for gaming. 


> c) I would have gone with something like an ATI Radeon, but since the AMD buyout, can I still get that? Should I go NVIDIA?


 AMD raedon is the same thing as ATI raedon.   I would personally go for Nvidia, but that is because I like the company, not because of performance or price, 


> i) On the more high-end notebooks at Sager, they have dual GPUs. Is that something that will be required for modern games on full detail?
> ii) The onboard RAM or cache or whatever, is that important to have a lot of?​


 Some games dont like multiple GPU setups. However, you will see a better FPS on pretty much every supported game with multiple GPUs. They are by no means necessary though.


----------



## harry clemance

You cannot make your own laptop so do not try! The reason that a laptop is more exspencive than a desctop is becouse all the parts have to be alot smaller and more light weight, so you will never get a laptop cheaper than a desctop.


----------



## darebatista

Just have someone else do the work for you, like a custom boutique shop like originpc.com.

It is probably as close as your gonna get. Just tell them what you want and they can whip it up for you. If you ask them for something they will do it (any paint jobs you want, etc)

I know it isnt as enjoyable as doing it yourself but unless you have alot of custom parts available and the experience to go with it. soo... you probably wouldnt do it right anyways.

I would check out the Origin EON17-S Laptop, and then talk with an ORIGIN rep and talk with him


----------



## CrazyMike

Well, if i might put my two sense in:

Trying to build a gaming laptop from scratch CAN be done (i was going to do it before i bought the one i am on now) BUT financially it is insane to do so. Much cheaper and better to get a "custom" one from a supplier.

**Custom meaning you pick from a list of components**

I have mine built for gaming, but feel like i am a retard for doing so. As i was researching for building one from scratch, I also realized it is retarded to have a gaming laptop as gaming drains your battery so quickly. Yes you can leave it plugged in but a)defeats the purpose of a laptop and b) it actually hurts your battery. Being plugged in while drawing large amounts of power actually deteriorates your battery (will only happen if you consistently play games while plugged in).

So all in all, i laugh at people who want a gaming laptop. Even laugh at myself for buying one.


----------



## BassAddict

Yeah it can be done fairly cheap as well... Buy any laptop that you want. And, when you feel like gaming, you can plug a ViDock into the computer. The ViDock allows you to buy any graphics card you want on the market, and put it into an enclosure that will work with any laptop. 

Here is the site: http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock


----------



## cobrahead

for me a gaming laptop is so expensive!and creating your own specs and begin from scratch your good if you do so,but for me as a Tech. i wont,lots of work to be done and specially the parts,every laptop manufacturer has a unique parts. for gaming i strongly recommend Destop PC,game all you want play in it 24/7 and enjoy..

cheers,regards


----------



## bluhalk

if there's a will there's a way


----------



## DMGrier

bluhalk said:


> if there's a will there's a way



Yeah if you have a crazy stupid budget. There are places like cyberpowerpc and ibuypower that would do it for a fraction of the cost and they are pretty bad*ss laptops, hell it would even make alienware look cheap in price.


----------



## sicdeath

You will be able to do it but there are 2 problems. It will be hard due to compatible issues and you will have a 20 lbs laptop so its not technically a laptop


----------

